# Knicks vs Seattle: Jan 8, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (9-21) vs Seattle (14-18)*
*Jan 8, 2006 1:00PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks





































Seattle





































*​*
Seattle



New Sonics coach Bob Hill continues to drill a Sonics team he says is out of shape, which makes one wonder how fatigued the team will be by the end of this five-game road trip. The Sonics already have been on the road for six days, and have endured seeing their head coach, Bob Weiss, get fired, and have had long, arduous practices and long shoot-arounds. When the team plays New York Sunday afternoon, it will come after a hard practice Saturday afternoon in Manhattan.

Click to expand...

Knicks



After two months of absolute futility, the Knicks have discovered a winning formula. They are playing like a well-acquainted team now, led by Stephon Marbury. "It's funny, everybody is so hard on Steph," said rookie Channing Frye, who scored 30 points as the primary beneficiary in Friday's win over Washington. "Steph is learning just like we are. He's been a leader, but now he's definitely showing it more on the court. He's been more vocal and he's getting used to us and how we play.

Click to expand...

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092
​*​


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Seattle: Dec 8, 2005*

Again not just a game we should win, a game we NEED to win. If they want to make believers out of us fans they need to beat teams like this at home. Two game winning streak needs to turn into a three game winning streak in the worst of ways. PLUS, im all out tissues! :wink:


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Seattle: Dec 8, 2005*

Johan Petro is starting at the 5, not Collison.

while NY fans see this as a must win for the Knicks, I see this as a must win for the Supes. They are 2 games out of the lead in the pathetic NW division, & NY stole a game in Seattle, they need to steal one in MSG. 

Ray is playing with one good eye, Vlad is playing like crap (lacks hustle & rebounding), Johan is a 19 yr old rookie (he's playing like one; though he had 10 pts the other night against the Pistons), Flip has been cold, playing selfish as usual. Rashard has been hot, he's getting more touches under Hill. Luke's been better, but he only played 23 minutes in the last game; I didn't understand that decision. Nick has been off, against Detroit at least, he was pretty good against Chicago. Fortson will probably get some PT but he's had a sore knee, so maybe Swift plays ((??)). Don't expect to see Reggie. Who knows about Damien. Sonics only had 5 TO's against Detroit, so hopefully that translates into good ballhandling against NY as well. The defense has been better, but the offense has been worse....hopefully it gets better tomorrow.

Should be interesting. With the more intense practices under Hill, the Sonics may get tired legs in the 4th, & that could determine the outcome. Hope the Supes don't get blown out. Hopefully it's entertaining. Anyone expect a Jerome James sighting, lol?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Seattle: Dec 8, 2005*

Knicks down by 10 after the 1st qtr. We can't defend the pick and roll and that's what's killing us right now.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Seattle: Dec 8, 2005*

defense is talan


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Seattle: Dec 8, 2005*

Knicks making a little run....

44-39 Seattle 2nd qtr.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Seattle: Dec 8, 2005*

61-62 sonics at half, we need to defend better, mainly on ray allen and at the top of the arc, we need to get up in there face and make them think twice, also defend the pick and roll better at the top, if we do this then we got it, anyone who says marbury isnt a team leader can die cuz he has 8 assists and 8 points, if he starts hittin free throws hed have like a double double in the 3rd quarter, in the beginnin of the game he was feedin curry, keep doin that hes way too dominant for robert swift, collison, or petro. play d and feed down low and we got this one


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks NEED to tighten up there defense if they want to come away with this game. In the second half I think we are going to see which team wants it more.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Thats the offense now run, run, run and this is without Crawford


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

who the **** is defending vlad, hes killin us down by 2 with a minute somethin left


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

up by 2 with 25 secs on the clock, play tight d and rebound watch for allen and vlad, cmon guys we can do this


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

nate i hate you


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

thank you god


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

ariza with clutch ft's, thank you luke, up by 4 with 9 secs left.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

ridnour chokes, vlad steps up. knicks better not blow this


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

vlad with a three knics up by 1, nate hits both up by three, 116-119 knicks 6 secs left, sonics ball, guard vlad/allen/lewis/ridnour aka team


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

its over knicks win 120-116, 3 game winning streak undefeated in 2006, can you say double digit wins lol


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

3 Game winning streak!!!!! Lets keep it up. We still really need to work on our defense though.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Knicks escape with the W, Radman was on_fire. Hopefully they continue this on their winning ways, I predicted them to make the playoffs and I still think they'll get there.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

They have gotten themselves in such a hole the playoffs are a dream in the distance. If they take it a game at a time and avoid any big losing streaks they still have a chance but its going to be a long and hard road.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

the knicks are 3 games out of the playoffs right now man


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> the knicks are 3 games out of the playoffs right now man


point.....
Like I said its a long road, this team has alot of improving to do if they want to make the playoffs.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Also LB said after the game he hopes to play JJ more. If JJ sees time on the court I may never watch a knicks game again lol :angel:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #1c3f2c; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>SEATTLE SUPERSONICS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rashard Lewis, SF</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>6-20</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Vladimir Radmanovic, PF</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>10-12</TD><TD>8-10</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Johan Petro, C</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ray Allen, SG</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>13-29</TD><TD>4-13</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>33</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Luke Ridnour, PG</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Robert Swift, C</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nick Collison, FC</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ronald Murray, SG</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Damien Wilkins, SF</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Reggie Evans, PF</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mikki Moore, C</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Vitaly Potapenko, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP STRAINED LOWER BACK</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42-93*</TD><TD>*14-35*</TD><TD>*18-27*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*41*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*116*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*45.2%*</TD><TD>*40.0%*</TD><TD>*66.7%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 12 (16)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>8-21</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>11-14</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42-81*</TD><TD>*4-11*</TD><TD>*32-38*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*40*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*120*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*51.9%*</TD><TD>*36.4%*</TD><TD>*84.2%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 14 (18)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* None
*Officials:* Ed Malloy , Jim Clark , Tony Brothers 
*Attendance:* 17,191
*Time:* 02:25


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Tru, KVIP for keeping up with the game thread.


Who do you guys think was the player of the game?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*New York Knicks Eddy Curry, Stephon Marbury, right, and Trevor Ariza, rear, react after taking the lead late in the fourth quarter against the Seattle SuperSonics during their NBA basketball game, Sunday, Jan. 8, 2006 at Madison Square Garden in New York. The Knicks defeated the SuperSonice 120-116.*


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I think the player of the game has to be Marbury. 23 points and 15 ast! He has taken control of HIS team and is one of the biggest reasons we are winning right now. Also its amazing how the NY papers were all about stpeh and how bad he was playing(like 3 pages worth), now where is his 3 pages saying how good he is playing? No justice somtimes :frenchy:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

good win for the knicks who are 3-0 in january, we might be able to steal the cleveland game tuesday with larry hughes out, it is live in my country and we sweep the sonics into the bargain


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

also did i tell you that former knick coach Bob Hill coaches the sonics now, bad result on his return to the garden


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Besides steph having a great game (post below) LB is another player of the game lol. Look at the mintues he gave Rose,JJ, and Q. Thats what I like to see LB!

:allhail: 
^Us and LB lol


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

we really missed Danny's bulk in this game, f**k, we missed Vitaly in this game. Johan & Swift had no chance. They def. looked like 19 yr olds out there. Johan just cannot finish around the basket. The poor guy, I burst out laughing today; it was just funny. Once he learns to finish it will be great, but the growing pains, well they ARE painful.

Luke, a 95% FT shooter, can't hit a FT to have a chance to win. I thought the play was stupid though, Luke attacking the basket? Get the ball in Ray's hands, let him drive to the basket. In stressful situations, I trust Ray over Luke, esp. on the road. 

just another loss for Seattle. I've given up on the chance to win the division. Utah is playing better & Denver & Minny are in the mix. Seattle's in the mix with Portland as to who is worse. None of the PNW teams are decent this year & that sucks.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Congrats on the good W....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------

